# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Hulp Bij Allergie

## Maarten

Hallo iedereen, reeds enkele maanden ben ik in behandeling bij een persoon die me behandelt via de LTA-techniek. De resultaten zijn verbluffend en misschien is dit ook een oplossing voor uw problemen.

Waarom deze oproep?
Mvr. Ingrid Holvoet die de techniek ontworpen heeft is op zoek naar mensen die dienen als voorbeeldcases voor het schrijven van een boek. Dit boek wordt nadien naar alle universiteiten in de wereld gestuurd.

Wat betekent dit voor u?
U wordt gratis behandeld, u krijgt de kans om van uw problemen verlost te raken.

Waar vindt u meer informatie?
Dit vindt u op de volgende website: www.ltagroei.be
Of bel naar: 02/687.29.88

----------


## Marie

Al weer een nieuwe vorm van Reiki?

----------

